# 6.5 Creedmoor



## Chad (Mar 31, 2012)

Came in a few weeks ago but have not had much time shooting it. Started life as a stock Remington 700 PSS .308.







Built by Tom Ryder. 26" Krieger barrel, Surgon DBM(sweet!)...











Was not shooting it very well, monkeying around with the adjustable cheek piece for the first three groups. I will need to figure it out next range trip. Five shot groups with Hornady 140grAMAX.


----------



## AWP (Mar 31, 2012)

Why is it whenever I see Chad or SAWMAN post I simultaneously look forward to, and hate, their posts?

Jealousy is a bad thing...


----------



## Chad (Apr 2, 2012)

Cleaned it last week, shot 10rds today:






Still finding the adjustable cheek piece irritating but can't complain with how it shoots.






Like the Surgeon DBM system; nice fit with the mags and the ambi-release is lower profile than other setups.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 6, 2012)

A couple shots of the Patriot Ordnance Factory rifle in 6.5 Creedmoor w/U.S. Optics up top. Bad ass combo!


----------



## Salt USMC (May 7, 2012)

Sweet pics!  Although it looks like someone got a little overzealous with photoshop filters in the second one ;)


----------



## RetPara (May 11, 2012)

Gotta concur with Freefalling... between you, SAWMAN, and certain LE Aviation type on "another" board....   Someone has to say this......
YOU GUYS SUCK.....  don't take it personally; I know how sensitive you all are and shit......


----------

